# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 抻 醚皂 轻孺哂鞘 ( Archive Boxs) 抻 zzNk_Unlocker 释享饲 :  zZKey SmartZ released 1.7.23! Merry Xmas and Happy New Year

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ released 1.7.23! Merry Xmas and Happy New Year* *zZKey SmartZ released 1.7.23! Merry Xmas and Happy New Year*   *In 2013  we present at our customers one update on a minimun of 10 days, with a  total of 34 updates. Regardless of public holidays or weekends we make  possible more than 140  world first, which means that each of our updates as It included minimum  of 4 world first and finally we teach at our competence as making the  impossible possible.*  *2013- BEYOND THE EXPECTATION*      *How do you expect to end the year??* *Of course, with exclusive updates and support more than ever ...
Presenting
Motorola Android Unlock and IMEI Repair Exclusive Models First in the World Update
Exclusive Alcatel Android Imei and Unlock,
More Huawei Firmware and Models Added,
CDMA Huawei Android Fully Supported,
Breaking every barrier Between users and devices with Huawei and ZTE modems With fully supported services
Do you want anything else?
Of course .... You want ... We never rest ... today we proudly present .... as Christmas Gift and End of the Year Update ....*   *What New:*
-------------------
* *Alcatel OT-990 [Added: Direct Unlock, Relock]* *repair IMEI (World First) for providerID: ICCR1, ALGH1*   Motorola big firmwares collections added to our db
* *Motorola MB200 BLUR_VERSION.1.2.2.MB200.RETAIL.EN.03  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB200 BLUR_VERSION.1.2.5.MB200.OPTUS.EN.AU  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB200 BLUR_VERSION.1.2.7.MB200.OPTUS.EN.AU  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB300 BLUR_VERSION.0.3.5.MB300.RETAIL.EN.03  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB300 MOTO_VERSION.0.4.9.MB300.RETAIL.ZA  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB501 BLUR_VERSION.10.5.1.MB501.OPTUS.EN.AU  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 4.5.2A-74_OLE-20_Telstra-AU  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 4.5.2A-74_OLE-27-NonEFIGSRetail-EU  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 GAS_EMEA_USAOLYPRTES_P029  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT300 SESLA_U3_01.53.1_Mobilicity  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT300 SESLA_U3_01.53.1_Videotron  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT311 4_33B_4034_Orange_France  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT311 4_36J_4072_Movistar_Spain  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT311 4_36M_4048_Vodafone_Spain  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT311 4_36M_4071_Vodafone_Germany  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT316 4_26F_2015_Iusacell_Mexico  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT316 4_26G_2004_Claro_Brazil  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT320 TNBST_4_07.1D.37RPS_LATAM_VIVO  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT320 TNBST_4_0A.21.21RPS_WE_RTFR  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT320 TNBST_4_0A.1F.3ARPS_WE_Orange_Slovakia  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT320 TNBST_4_07.1F.0FRPS_Claro_Brazil  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT531 4_31B_2014_TIM_Brazil  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT560 1_59C-2013_VIVO_Brazil  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT611 4_55B_2015_A02_Iusacell_Mexico  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT611 4_55B_2023_A03_Unefon_Mexico  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT615 1_540_4070_T-Mobile_Poland  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT615 1_600_2015_Iusacell_Mexico  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT615 1_60E_2019_LATAM_Claro  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT615 1_62D_1022_Bell-Mobility_Canada  new firmware* added.
--------------------------------   *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN, RUSSIAN, TURK, FRENCH)
Heuristic Method*   *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*   
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @MARVZ_TG -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @m&s -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @bojadzic -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------    *Improved and Real Supported of Motorola Android Phones Exclusive Models First In The World Update 
Breaking Barriers With Alcatel Android Phones Full Supported First In The World Update 
Exclusive Huawei and ZTE Phones Full Services Supported Including Huawei CDMA Android Models First In The World Update 
Amazing Lots of Huawei and ZTE Modems Fully Services Supported First In The World Update 
No one else EXCLUSIVE Motorola Nvidia Tegra Really supported First In the World Update 
A really Quantity of Huawei Firmware on our support... more than 500GB Over and Increasing 
All this during this 2013... Working Hard for brought you the best and more First in the world exclusives updates 
Expecting that you as our best Inspiration feel proudly and can be sure that you as us will work together for be The best
every day around, growing and being unite as one Team 
We want to wish you a very happy Christmas and happy new year and our best Wishes for this new year 2014.  Wait for more exclusives during 2014...*  *
With all the best,
zZKey Team*   *Breaking Bits... and Beating Barriers!!!*

----------

